# Martell Sujihikis



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to be making some Martell sujihikis over the next couple of weeks for sale. If you're interested in securing/customizing one of these please contact me. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Miho (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm interested. PM sent


----------



## steelcity (Aug 25, 2015)

Stainless?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 25, 2015)

steelcity said:


> Stainless?



Not yet


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2015)

So do you guys think I should do nickel silver bolsters on these or black buffalo? I haven't figured out the handle material yet, thinking maybe natural curly maple for one.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 27, 2015)

Nickel silver would be my preference


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm making qty. 2 - 300mm sujis, one western and one modified oval wa. Both will have soldered on nickel silver bolsters although they'll be different from each other. Handle materials are a surprise.


----------



## pleue (Aug 29, 2015)

Sweet I love mine, people will be pleased to have em


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2015)

Lost the first suji....well the handle anyway. So much for trying something new, I should know better. :censored:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Lost the first suji....well the handle anyway. So much for trying something new, I should know better. :censored:











See the really cool blue pearl (2nd in from left side)? That's what got hosed today. This stuff is really cool looking and should make great handles but not western style, I'll save the rest for wa.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2015)

I've got another suji in the works currently. It'll be a koa oval wa handled 270mm this time.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2015)

Any interest in a 240mm suji?


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 26, 2015)

I really like 240-250 Sujis, I'm not it the market at the moment but I'd like to see pics. How high at the heel?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> How high at the heel?




Good question, I'm not sure.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 27, 2015)

the one i got is dead sexy!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 27, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> the one i got is dead sexy!




I'm glad to hear this.


----------

